# Next-Gen Audi A3 3-door Rendered by Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Photo render artist Theophilus Chin has published another Audi creation in the form of a next-generation S3 3-door. Based on the A3 Concept shown last month in Geneva, Chin's S3 does many things he thinks the S3 will do. Chin deftly stayed consistent with Audi design, changing the doors, grille and other details to production units.

*So What Do We Think?*
The car is very consistent with Audi Design in most senses. While I doubt the car will jump to a more RS3 like chin design it is otherwise entirely what I would expect to see when the car is likely shown in Frankfurt this fall.

See more of it including a rear shot after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

